# Stove Pipe Domestic



## Ken K (May 6, 2012)

I am building Shelly's kits for this model, and am having a problem tring to determine how to make the exhaust cam. The front view, on the plans has some lines, that look like they have been added in by hand, but the side view does not show any thing, to help determine should be area added, be up or cut into the cam.
 Can any one be of help, in this problem? A picture of the cam, would be nice.
Ken K


----------



## Jasonb (May 7, 2012)

Me Too, there is a thread in "engines from castings"

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=18318.0







I turned and bored it in the lathe and then with a boring bar machined a recess in the centre to leave a 1/4" wide x 1/8" ring all round the end.

Transfered it to the rotary table that was mounted vertically on the mill and then milled away approc 3/4 of the ring to leave the 90degree section, the two external lips that were left were just rounded off with a file.

If thats not clear let me know and I'll mock it up again.

J

PS I'm a lot more advanced that my thread suggests so ask if there are other parts you have queries with.


----------



## Ken K (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the picture.
 Cam looks like a standard type cam, just like the one used in Bob Shores Silver Angel. Have build all of Shellys kits, but this one, and as normal his drawings leave some room for improvement.
Ken K


----------



## Philipintexas (May 19, 2012)

As I mentioned in another thread, my first one didn't look right due to the complex ramp shape needed for the follower so I mocked it up with bondo, and shaped it by hand tools then when I got the right shape I replicated it in steel. This is a powerful running engine that can be made to run so it almost comes to a stop before it fires.


----------

